# 2.0T timing chain destruction



## bcb828 (Sep 18, 2008)

My 06 Passat 2.0TFSI is dead. Wife called and said car mad e afunny sound and stopped. I said UhOOh. Anyways timing chain busted / head and valves shot. Only 82000 miles on it and VOA wont help me out at all. Any one had any issues with this or am I just the lucky winner of a $5K repair estimate? ANy ways looking for a reputable salvage yard for a potential motor swap or a for sale 2.0T. ANy help would b appreciated.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Time for a new engine i say...
Order a BHZ from Europe, and ENJOY !!!
Or even better....a 3.6 from a passat r36.....WOWZERS !!!


----------



## bcb828 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

thanks 4 the reply . Any good web info onpricing/availability 4 the potential upgrade? I love the car but it has had a less than stellar reliability. Alot of small probs until now.


----------



## NJGTI (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T timing chain destruction (bcb828)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcb828* »_My 06 Passat 2.0TFSI is dead. Wife called and said car mad e afunny sound and stopped. I said UhOOh. Anyways timing chain busted / head and valves shot. Only 82000 miles on it and VOA wont help me out at all. Any one had any issues with this or am I just the lucky winner of a $5K repair estimate? ANy ways looking for a reputable salvage yard for a potential motor swap or a for sale 2.0T. ANy help would b appreciated.










I know its a moot point but doesn't the car have a timing belt? Anyway, check the classifieds here, I thought I remember someone posting a motor not too long ago


----------



## bcb828 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T timing chain destruction (NJGTI)*

Yeah it is a belt , i am just pissed off about it doing so much damage. Anyways I stand corrected ,thaks for the info on the classifieds.


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T timing chain destruction (bcb828)*

The manual says to check/replace the timing belt at 60k. Was this done?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder'd* »_The manual says to check/replace the timing belt at 60k. Was this done?

I'm guessing it was not.


----------



## bcb828 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

Actually it was serviced @ 60K was not replaced and was told 90K was the recommended interval for the timing belt by dealer. So the short is no it was not but also if 60K is correct then I got some bad info


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T timing chain destruction (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_The manual says to check/replace the timing belt at 60k. Was this done?

the Maintenance schedule on VW.com says check at 60:

_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar/maintenance/findschedules/en/us/* »_Your next scheduled maintenance is at:
60,000 miles
View complete scheduleView complete schedule 
Items to be serviced:
Engine Oil - change
Engine Filter - change
Timing Belt - check
Spark Plugs - replace
Windshield Washer Fluid - check level

and at 80:

_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar/maintenance/findschedules/en/us/* »_Your next scheduled maintenance is at:
80,000 miles
View complete scheduleView complete schedule 
Items to be serviced:
Engine Oil - change
Engine Filter - change
Timing Belt - check
V Belt/Ribbed Belt - check tension/condition
Air Cleaner - replace filter


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bcb828)*

Yeah sounds like you got some bad info I would at least confront the dealership about this or maybe an angry letter to VW.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_the Maintenance schedule on VW.com says check at 60 and at 80

Interesting. I guess VW thinks Passat drivers will be easier on it than GTI/Jetta drivers?
Edit: never mind, seems they removed the change timing belt bullet point from Passat and GTI online maintenance schedules. OP, what does your owners manual say about it?


_Modified by milan616 at 9:29 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

hmm bentley says to do it at 90... obviously that does not help op


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I remember seeing somone selling a FSI motor for $1400 in the classifieds. I would post a WTB in the classifieds in regards to obtaining a new power plant. Ebay is also a possible source.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I know this one is going for $2500, maybe you could bargain it down a bit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4490446


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

addendums to the manual were sent out that timing belts are to be done a 110k miles, you guys didn't get yours?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_addendums to the manual were sent out that timing belts are to be done a 110k miles, you guys didn't get yours?

I don't think so. I sure as hell am not letting it go that long though, 75k is it for me.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

IIRC, I thought that the FSI was a non-interference engine?


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (piston)*

Well, I guess I kind of assumed it was since it is pretty high tech. I never actually questioned it and looked into it.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

Had my belt replaced at about 70k miles. I posted this on another message and some people thought I was doing it too soon or should have waited until the recommended interval of 110k. Not much to gain and a lot to lose by waiting.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_IIRC, I thought that the FSI was a non-interference engine?









Looks like the valves can meet rudely to me.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yeah, its interference, at least thats what my tech told me.
ive also been told to do it at 60k miles... im doing it at 75-80k miles tho as my belt looks brand new. no joke, even my tech thinks its a new belt. so, we shall see.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaamn.... so sorry to hear... i feel your pain... my timing belt went but thankfully it was in warranty... 
Best of luck! 
If you really want to ensure the longevity of your car look into a TSI... timing chain and all the other problems are fixed... if you can find one that is...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

i have a BPY cylinder head great shape, $1500
then all you need is a timing belt kit and gaskets
or if you head is rebuildable i will do $1200 plus your blown head


----------



## bcb828 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for all the replies.I appreciate all the info.


----------

